# Swamp Lamprey



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Yet another mask in my "swamp scarecrow" line. My husband paid me the compliment of saying that he wished he could wear one of my scarecrow masks. Alas--my usual trick of taking a blank mask and gluing stuff on it wouldn't work--he has a head as big as his heart, and standard masks don't fit him at all. So I had to build my own infrastructure for this one.

I've tagged it "swamp lamprey." It's based on a pair of safety goggles and a yogurt cup  And I decided that I liked the look of spider eyes.

He's 6'5" tall. Think he'll be able to freak someone when he steps out of the woods?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:SW, you are twisted! (Or your imagination is) AWESOME!!! I bet that scarecrow would give you a hickey that'd kill you.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Moly that is cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

spinwitch said:


> -he has a head as big as his heart


Awwwww, how sweet

This is right out of one of those great cheesy sci-fi/horror movies I grew up with and loved as a kid. It's wonderfully creative and unique.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Creepy as hell! Good job...in this line of business creepy is good!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It is definitely a freaky look! Great job!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

those stones are going to glow nicely...scary thing. You are a twisted mind spin!!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

He'll definitely freak me if I saw him in the woods.. Especially with his height.


----------

